

Need someone for a gig  - creativeone

Shoot me an email (in profile) if you can code hacker news into php.  I need some further modifications done as well.<p>As for budget, I was thinking around $500 for a conversion of the site into php, then pay you by the hour for extra changes.<p>(if someone is a lisp coder and wants to do this job with the source code as is, also contact me).<p>-ben
======
pharno
hacker news? you mean y combinator?

~~~
creativeone
Hacker news which is hosted by ycombinator

